# 3/8" floor tile in foam core DWV plastic...



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

I camera'ed a line through the closet bend Friday evening (missed the entire Cottonbowl game on this call :furious, and found that the tile guys had got a 3" piece of floor tile in our drain line from the master bath.

It has moved below the santee and is stuck in the gut at the first 1/8 bend. I sent the camera up from the two way to see if I could reach it with my big machine from outside, but no dice...two wyes before that branch.

I ground on it with my 5/8" K-50 cable for awhile and couldn't break it or dislodge and push it further down the line. I finally pulled off since the HO still has two other functional bathrooms and told them I would return early next week.

I can get at the piece of tile with my big machine either by going through the closet bend with a flexible leader or taking some sections up into the attic and cutting the stack and using a drill/cable combo.

My concern is that since it is 3/8" hard-fired floor tile I'm concerned I may break the foam core line trying to break it up.

Has anyone broken up big pieces of floor tile in foam core successfully and what head would be best?


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I hear they make carbide bits.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> I hear they make carbide bits.


I've heard that also, but I imagine it might go through the foam core pipe wall faster than through the tile :icon_sad:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

The 1500 would stand a better chance of knocking farther downstream. I would go from the closet bend. You shouldn't need a trap leader. Use a bent whip.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> The 1500 would stand a better chance of knocking farther downstream. I would go from the closet bend. You shouldn't need a trap leader. Use a bent whip.


Head preference?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

johnlewismcleod said:


> Head preference?


Often... :laughing:


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

U666A said:


> Often... :laughing:


Howling LMAO! :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

johnlewismcleod said:


> Head preference?


By whip I mean a bent piece of cable on the end. It can be very aggressive and effective.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> The 1500 would stand a better chance of knocking farther downstream. I would go from the closet bend. You shouldn't need a trap leader. Use a bent whip.


I haven't got a K-1500 yet, but have just about decided to get one at this point.

I'm using a K-750 w/ 3/4" solid core as my big machine. I made some flexible leaders (one w/ a bent nose) so I can get through sharp bends.

I can either carry my leaders into the attic and drop straight down with drill power or fight my bent nose leader through the closet bend and santee.

I'm liking the closet bend best also, but I despise foam core pipe and am afraid I may waste a bunch of time fighting the tile piece and end up breaking the pipe and having to do an under-slab repair anyway.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I have had to bust up a glass bottle with the 1500 before. I used the funnel head and just kept grinding on it till it busted. 

If the line is not accessible to be able to cut the pipe and retrieve the tile then you'd might as well just try to bust it up with your machine. If the line breaks then it would've had to be cut open anyways.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> I have had to bust up a glass bottle with the 1500 before. I used the funnel head and just kept grinding on it till it busted.
> 
> If the line is not accessible to be able to cut the pipe and retrieve the tile then you'd might as well just try to bust it up with your machine. If the line breaks then it would've had to be cut open anyways.


Good point :yes:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

johnlewismcleod said:


> I haven't got a K-1500 yet, but have just about decided to get one at this point.
> 
> I'm using a K-750 w/ 3/4" solid core as my big machine. I made some flexible leaders (one w/ a bent nose) so I can get through sharp bends.
> 
> ...


I have no expertise with a drum so I'm no help on that.

I doubt you will damage the pipe. If it has moved that far down stream, chances are it will continue to do so if you can knock it around a little.

Try to get a camera in the are so you can watch what you are doing.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Put a point on it and beat the #$% out of it till the tile breaks or you can push into the main.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Use the big cable to ram it and break it up into smaller pieces. Then tie a rag to the end of your cable and run lots of water while pushing it to the main. Gotta go slow or you'll push the rag right over the tile.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

What about an adapter to go to an eel sludge pusher? If I had a 3/4 cable instead of my .66 mag I would run eel heads. I think Asstyme runs them.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> By whip I mean a bent piece of cable on the end. It can be very aggressive and effective.



Found some pics of the last time I made some flex leaders. I think we're talking about the same thing, but I put ends on mine so I can use heads as well:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I am jealous for those wrenches. :thumbup:


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> I am jealous for those wrenches. :thumbup:


Ha! :laughing:

Some of the youngsters laugh at my old Stillsons...right up until they use one


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

We have a chinese restaurant we take care of and they are constantly getting sauce cups and ramikens stuck in the drains beyond the traps. I always wondered how this crap gets beyond the trap til I found out they have their very own sewer machine and don't use a shop vac they just push it in the drain.

Either way the k-60 with the 7/8" cable is great for breaking these up when they get them in the drain. I use a spade and when I hit the dish I back the cable off a foot or two and slam it a time or two, they either break or move.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

X 2 on the bent leaders to whip the tile into pieces.

Get the My-Tana LE_148 retriever. 

Run the cable in reverse rotation and try to get past the tile, switch to forward if/ when you get past it, then try to pull it up the line. back through the toilet bend. IF it won't skip over the tile, just push it to a better location. 

That's how I get out three inch knock-out toilet flanges out of the drains. Something that's been happening more frequently in recent years. 




http://www.mytana.com/products/cart.php?m=product_detail&c=29&p=96


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Where can I get a pipe wrench like that?? I have an antique pipe wrench it's a trimo. Has a patent date 1917 stamped on it.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Where can I get a pipe wrench like that??...


And that's the point. You can't.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Where can I get a pipe wrench like that?? I have an antique pipe wrench it's a trimo. Has a patent date 1917 stamped on it.


I don't think anyone's making them anymore. The beefier Ridgid model is the most popular now.

You can't use a Stillson as a hammer like you can with a Ridgid, but the spring jaw gives the Stillson type a much better "grab".


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Sounds like a tile guy dumped his scrap down there, I guess he forgot this isn't Old Mexico up here.

May end up having to jackhammer


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Can you use the camera to push the tile to the line outside. Then you could dig it up and teach the tile guy a lesson about where his trash goes.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

easttexasplumb said:


> Can you use the camera to push the tile to the line outside. Then you could dig it up and teach the tile guy a lesson about where his trash goes.


I tried that, the piece works like a gate and turns sideways when pushed against.

The piece is fully 3" circumference with sharp edges that grab the pipe wall. It'll have to be broken or the head will have to be big enough fill the pipe and catch an edge so it can't pivot.

And it's hard fired floor tile, not the soft stuff like wall tile or kitchen china.

I just hope I can get it cleared somehow without meeting the tile guy...if I see him I may have to hurt him :furious:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

johnlewismcleod said:


> Found some pics of the last time I made some flex leaders. I think we're talking about the same thing, but I put ends on mine so I can use heads as well:


How old are those wrenches ?? What brand ??


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

johnlewismcleod said:


> I tried that, the piece works like a gate and turns sideways when pushed against.
> 
> The piece is fully 3" circumference with sharp edges that grab the pipe wall. It'll have to be broken or the head will have to be big enough fill the pipe and catch an edge so it can't pivot.
> 
> ...


Dig up a good chunk of the line outside and cut about 4 or 5 feet of pipe out. Use a jetter from the commode bend, to the spot outside. Secure a towel to the jetter hose and pull it back, hopefully the tile will come with it.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> How old are those wrenches ?? What brand ??


I'm not sure how old...they were my grandfathers. 

They are Stillson's.

I've got a Trimo also and a couple very old aluminum's that I don't remember the name of. All really good wrenches :yes:


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

easttexasplumb said:


> Dig up a good chunk of the line outside and cut about 4 or 5 feet of pipe out. Use a jetter from the commode bend, to the spot outside. Secure a towel to the jetter hose and pull it back, hopefully the tile will come with it.


That, brother, is a very good idea :yes: 

I think I'll try that with a sewer cable instead of a jetter, though...I camera'ed this very thoroughly and that tile has really sharp edges.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> I have had to bust up a glass bottle with the 1500 before. I used the funnel head and just kept grinding on it till it busted.
> 
> *If the line is not accessible to be able to cut the pipe and retrieve the tile then you'd might as well just try to bust it up with your machine. If the line breaks then it would've had to be cut open anyways.*




I agree, go for it what have you got to lose ?

Keep checking for progress with camera.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> What about an adapter to go to an eel sludge pusher? If I had a 3/4 cable instead of my .66 mag I would run eel heads. I think Asstyme runs them.



Great idea it would be my first choice if I were able to get it around any tight starting points (closet bend). The teeth would grind/break it up then the solid plate would push it on out to city.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> What about an adapter to go to an eel sludge pusher? *If I had a 3/4 cable instead of my .66 mag I would run eel heads.* I think Asstyme runs them.




HD Eel bits are the best on the market. Why not get an adapter made for the .66 ?


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

AssTyme said:


> HD Eel bits are the best on the market. Why not get an adapter made for the .66 ?


You have to go from .66 to 3/4. It seemed like an awful lot in such a short run. I was worried that it wouldn't give me enough flexibility. Now if they could make one with a longer adapter to get me through a nasty offset, I would jump on it. I actually have two different sized pushers somewhere.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> You have to go from .66 to 3/4. It seemed like an awful lot in such a short run. I was worried that it wouldn't give me enough flexibility. Now if they could make one with a longer adapter to get me through a nasty offset, I would jump on it. I actually have two different sized pushers somewhere.




Really ? Have you checked with AJ Coleman, Eel & Trojan ?

I was told they don't make one for the .55 cable but that's understandable as it's too small of cable for such a large/heavy bit.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

AssTyme said:


> Really ? Have you checked with AJ Coleman, Eel & Trojan ?
> 
> I was told they don't make one for the .55 cable but that's understandable as it's too small of cable for such a large/heavy bit.


You are correct. Just ordered the two foot leader. Thanks. That sludge pusher has been collecting dust.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> You are correct. Just ordered the two foot leader. Thanks. That sludge pusher has been collecting dust.




Where from and exactly what are you going to receive ?


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

AssTyme said:


> Where from and exactly what are you going to receive ?


Directly from eel. Getting a 2' leader to go from .66 to 3/4" eel adapter. Also getting the tool to get the eel heads loose.

Sorry for straying from the thread. I do think its the best route with a drum machine. AJ Coleman or EE seems to have or can make an adapter for any machine.


----------

